# Computer Engineering and Permanent Visa



## EngA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi all,

I recently completed a Bachelor in Computer Engineering from the University of Wollongong and i am looking into applying for Skilled Migration. 
I went through the IMMI website and wasnt able to see Computer Engineering on the ANZSCO list. 
I need to get an assessment for my degree. Do i get it from Engineers Australia or from ACS? 

I am very confused here about what should i do, can i anyone direct me to something that can help.

Thanks.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I imagine you have eligibility for the transitional list and if so did you also check the sol#2 I think it is.
Have a look from Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration and also read the relevant info on the What's New List linked on that page.
You can also have a look at A-Z Occupations List - Australian Skills Recognition Information to see what IT occupation you may be best matched to and the relevant assessing organisation is shown.


----------



## EngA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Wanderer for your reply.

I have been through the ANZSCO list few times already and the only thing that i can see that i close to my qualification is Electronics Engineer and Electrical Engineer.

I have contacted Engineers Australia and they advised me that they can only assess me on my qualification. So in other words i can only be assessed as a Computer Engineer.
I am little confused now. If i can only be assessed based on my qualification, and since Computer Engineer is not on the Occupation List, then there is no way for me to apply for GSM at this stage. Am i correct here?

Another question, what is the Transitional list? I have looked through the list on the transitional list and found this:
"Engineering Professional nec" ANZSCO 233999. Accessing authority is Engineers Australia. Would i be able to be accessed as Computer Engineer and then apply for GSM under this category.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

The transitional list is for students who were already enrolled in courses at 08Feb. 2010 and hence allowance for application by 2013 as per Skilled Occupation Lists (Formerly Known as Form 1121i)
If your study was more orientated to computers than more specifically engineering, I would have thought one of the IT areas and isn't there a Computers and Networking Engineer, so something like that.
But did you not discuss with Wooly Uni at the time of enrollment what career paths were going to be applicable, otherwise you could look at the engineering professional nec.


----------



## EngA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks again Wanderer.

To answer your last question, my biggest mistake that i have come to realize now is that i did not know exactly what i was getting into and what were the options for me in the future. I was under the impression that computer engineering is actually Electrical engineering Plus if i can say it that way. So i assumed that when i get to the stage of applying for PR, then i can be assessed as an Electrical Engineer which has proved wrong. 

So as i understand it now, i can get an assessment from Engineers Australia as a computer engineer and then apply for GSM using the transitional list of occupations under Engineering Professional nec.

Thanks for you effort.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Re:


> So as i understand it now, i can get an assessment from Engineers Australia as a computer engineer and then apply for GSM using the transitional list of occupations under Engineering Professional nec.


Well not quite for whatever you attempt to get an assessment for, what I am saying is that the transitional SOL#2 if it is applicable to you should give you a wider choice of occupations.
Ideally, you do want something that is on SOL#3 for a higher priority consideration or alternately and even better an occupation on the SOL#4 if you wanted to consider if a state sponsorship was an option to get an even higher priority for application by making an 886 application.
I haven't checked whether Computer Engineer is on either of those lists or whether EA even have Computer Engineer listed for nec.
Re you considering your course to be EE+, has UW confirmed that it is not and do they not have anything by way of documentation for their curriculum as it not only seems unusual for they not to have an idea of occupational accreditation but very remiss of them to offer degree courses which do not offer a straightforward accreditation.


----------



## EngA (Jan 7, 2011)

I have checked with UOW and EA and was advised to get assessed as an Engineering Technologist. This will have to be done through a CDR. 

Does anyone have a sample CDR report that i can use as a guide for my application.

Thanks.


----------



## fahim (Jan 25, 2011)

same issue with me as I am a Computer Engineer but i am seeking ACS for developer programmer. kindly comment


----------



## EngA (Jan 7, 2011)

Why ACS and developer programmer? What did you base this on? I am looking at alternatives as well but i couldnt see how a computer engineer can be assessed as developer programmer? 
PLease let me know how you got to that


----------



## jcris412 (Oct 20, 2011)

EngA said:


> I have checked with UOW and EA and was advised to get assessed as an Engineering Technologist. This will have to be done through a CDR.
> 
> Does anyone have a sample CDR report that i can use as a guide for my application.
> 
> Thanks.


I am also a Computer Engineering graduate (subjects were a mix of digital electronics and some software related topics). I applied to New Zealand immigration before and my qualifications are assessed as "Bachelor of Engineering Technology (Computer and Mobile Systems Engineering)" by the New Zealand Qualifications Authority (NZQA).

My current employment involves developing embedded software for network switches.

However, now I am also confused because some forums said that NZQA and EA have different classification for Engineering Technologist.

I read many forums and some computer engineers had their assessment did by ACS and they were successful, but they have to have 4 years of work experience in software development.

EngA, can you tell me what happened to your progress with Engineers Australia? Did they assess you as an Engineering Technologist?

Thanks.


----------



## EngA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi jcris412,

I ended being accessed as developer programmer from ACS. A computer engineer is a developer programmer. I have received the positive assessment a while ago and have applied for PR about 7 months ago now and waiting on the result.

ACS are really helpful same as EA. Anyway i doesn't heart to try to get accessed as Engineering Technologist but my understanding is that this has to be done under CDR which was one of the options that I had. But I am happy to be a developer programmer as you know developing applications is a big part of what we did study.

By the way, what is the company that you are working for? I am currently looking for employment as a Computer Engineer but finding it tough to find any.

Good luck.


----------



## jcris412 (Oct 20, 2011)

EngA said:


> Hi jcris412,
> 
> I ended being accessed as developer programmer from ACS. A computer engineer is a developer programmer. I have received the positive assessment a while ago and have applied for PR about 7 months ago now and waiting on the result.
> 
> ...


Thanks EngA and congratulations! I should therefore have my skills assessed by ACS too. By the way, the ACS booklet for skills assessment mentioned several groups (e.g. Group A - for ICT majors, Group B - for ICT minor with work experience, etc.), which of the groups does a computer engineer fit?

I agree software development is a big part of what we do, but we are also flexible because we can also do digital stuff.

I'm currently working for an OEM company here in Taiwan. I saw some computer engineering positions in careejet[dot]com[dot]au . Hope that helps.

Thanks!


----------



## titov (Jan 23, 2012)

I think you can use Software Engineer - its the most common designation if you are from India


----------

